# Coloration



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I have a question about telling apart the sex of a piranha. I've been noticing one of my red bellies has very dark color and little to no red at all except in his/her anal fin and was curious if this was a distinguishing mark of a certain sex. I have pics to help.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Here is another pic


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"I've been noticing one of my red bellies has very dark color and little to no red at all except in his/her anal fin and was curious if this was a distinguishing mark of a certain sex."

No way to tell even from a picture. Just watch them and keep fingers crossed. You might have at least 1 male or 1 female.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

males will get much much darker here is a pic of the male I used to have










sorry but its bad quality


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Here is information from our leading expert on piranhas, Frank Magallanes.

Science reply


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm not a scientist but it does strike me as odd that he/she started out just like the rest of my piranha's and then over the past couple weeks has become extremely dark. If its stress then the rest should have the same reaction as they're introduced to the same tank condition. Also I find it hard to believe that his/her color would change so dramatically for no reason at all. Perhaps Frank could enlighten me in terms I could understand why or why not the varying color distinguishes between sex or is for some other reason.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

The other thing I can add is that I'm not even sure they've reached sexual maturity so it confuses me even more. My largest is around 6 inches and the rest range between 4-5+ inches.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

"in terms I could understand why or why not the varying color distinguishes between sex or is for some other reason. "

I can answer this one just from reading Frank's web site, piranhas do colorup for pre-mating behavior, but this can be either male or female. If you wanna know for sure (and I know Frank will say this) cut it open and look for gonads or ovaries. This is gonna be argued over and over again by people that think just darkening makes it a male. You will also keep getting the same person(s) reading their psychic magical ball and telling you that is a male because.............

Just be happy your fish is in good shape and you might get a breeding pair out of the other ones, or this one. Then you might not.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Males generally are darker, I doubt your fish are mature yet,


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

That makes more sense now...I'm simply a hobbyist trying to learn as much as I can about my hobby and like picking your guy's more knowledgable and experienced brains on things I don't understand. I also live in Oregon and would very much like to visit Frank and check out his operation. I think that would be the most interesting place to hang out.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> I think that would be the most interesting place to hang out.


 Perhaps you can convince my wife of that when you visit.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I'll do my best on that Frank...I think in a way she must understand it to an extent because of your obvious passion with all your efforts and knowledge and thurst to gain even more knowledge...she has to see how much it means to you and for her to love you she must also love your passions. Especially knowing so many people respect you and your efforts to better understand piranha and to squash irrational fears people have about them. By the way...I did try to call you around 1:30pm and there was no answer...I neglected to leave a message but I'll try again tomorrow if work is not too busy like it was today. I look foreward to meeting you.


----------



## lopingas (Feb 23, 2003)

Allright geezers!!









How to see the difference between male and female red bellies.!

The female is thicker, if you look at your fish from the front, around the belly (the red area).
And the male are smaller and thinner.

The female is the biggest fish in the tank when they are mature. 
I have had my fish for 1 year, and it is very clear who is male and female....
In simpel terms!


----------

